# The Great Saturday Bottle Hunt (picture heavy)



## TheCaliKid (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, the day of the Great Bottle Hunt finally arrived........woke up early, got in the car, and began to drive the 72 miles (one way) to the site.  Here is a detailed accounting of what happened.


 Once I got to the site, I begun a painstakingly thorough and systematic search of the road and surrounding area. Here are some pictures of the road:  



































 I searched this road for over 4 hours, this was first thing I found - a 1 pint NATIONAL DISTILLERS flask bottle......this is how I found it:



















 ^ Being a total newbie to the hobby, I have absolutely no idea of the age/value/rarity of this bottle - maybe it's just worthless trash, but I have to have something to show for my efforts, so I am keeping it. Besides, I think it looks cool. 



 The next thing that happened was, I went to dig under a large Gray Pine tree and so I moved some old dead dry branches out of the way, and came face to face with this guy..........an adult Pacific Gopher Snake:














 Because he was in the shade, his cold blood really was cold-blooded and so didn't move around much. I never pass up an easy opportunity to handle a non-poisonous snake. It is just rather difficult to hold a slithering snake in one hand, and a camera in the other hand, and try to get decent pictures......but I was able to manage it:















 I let him slip out from under my foot, and he tried to go "anaconda" on me:








 After the letting the snake go I dug under the tree and, naturally, didn't find anything. That was alright with me, because finding the snake had made it a fun and worthwhile experience. 


 The next thing that happened was, about an hour later I came a wide flat area near to where the old road ties in with the new road. It was a scene of horrific destruction. 

 Spread out over a very large extended area (not entirely shown in pictures) were the remains of hundreds of ACL bottles. I literally cried when I saw it.  After thinking about it later in the day, I come up with the theory that after the road had been abandoned, hunters in the 50's and early 60's would camp in this area (there was several remains of hand-made stone fire rings), since back then they could still drive down to this area. Then they would shoot up their glass bottles before they left.   


 The murder scene:














 Some pieces I recovered from the murder scene:









 After so more searching, I found another flask bottle with a broken top. Then I found this bottle, this is how I found it:












 ^ I have no idea how old it is or anything. Could be a trash bottle, who knows at this point.



 I found a survey benchmark in the area from 1942...........another clue as to when the newer road may have been built:














 After I walked the road going back the other way to my car, I decided to switch tactics a bit. I thought to myself: "If the new road itself is 50 - 60 years old, why not look off of it"? And that's exactly what I did.


 I happened to be looking on the passenger side slope of a very sharp curve, that was covered in Manzanita scrub (god that stuff is prickly!), what happened was that the driver had to slow down and the passenger, with the empty soda bottle sitting in between their legs decided it was as good a time as any to chuck the bottle out the window. That's my theory anyway. 

 This is what I found, and how I found it:





















 And then, not more than 15 feet away, I found this:




















 So, after about 6 hours of searching and getting mild heatstroke (very unpleasant I might add), this was the days haul:







 Not bad, considering that it was my first time out actually looking for bottles. I will need help with identifying/dating/valuing these bottles, which I will post pictures that will enable this, later. I would also like some help on the best way to clean out the insides of these things. Right now I need a break. 


 I have decided that I will not be going back to the old dirt road, and here's why:

 1. Not traveled enough, lack of litterbugs.
 2. Too much soil displacement
 3. Hunters/campers shot everything that was laying around



 I may check out the other road when I am in the area, but I am not planning a special trip out there just to do bottles. And, it would have to be in the cooler months of the year. I realize now that finding that Big Chief bottle last weekend was an almost once-in-a-lifetime occurrence. Searching for complete old glass bottles off roads is very exhausting and draining work! My favorite finds of the day are the Royal Crown and 7Up soda bottles. I give the 7Up bottle to my girlfriend as a birthday present because her birthday is in five days from now. Even though they both have label fade, they are special to me because of all the work I did to find them. At least the glass of both of them is in great condition.


 Oh, and here is one last shot of the scenery that I didn't really get to enjoy all that much because I had my head down:







 Hope you all enjoyed this post, and happy hunting!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 13, 2010)

Great story telling talents, and great photos too. It was almost like being there. And although the landscape is somewhat different than here (farther south and east), it's the same kind of areas I seek out. But like you discovered, most of the good stuff is along the new/old highways that were built during the 1930s - 40s. And you are dead on about the heat, it can be killer at times. That's one reason why this time of year I dig under the big 'ol oak trees ... shade!  Plus there is less liklihood of snakes. I'd bet money you were within a stones throw at some point from a rattler. Where there are gopher and other snakes, there's also rattlesnakes.

 Your bottles are great. I especially like the 7up. And the tall brown one is a beer and once had a paper label of some kind. Most of it looks like 60s stuff like you said, but you can be sure there is earlier stuff out there somewhere. Some of my best finds are where the shoulder of the road widens enough for a passing tourist to pull over and take a break. Sometimes you will find bottles right at your feet, and other times you have to go farther down the slope for what I call "chucker"s."  Those are the ones that some guy would say, "watch this." and then chuck a bottle as far as he could to impress his kids or sweetheart. But most of those don't survive the flight unless they happened to land in some brush. It's under that brush where I have found some of my best stuff. Sometimes clusters of a dozen or more.

 Anyway, this is your thread and not mine. I just wanted to let you know you are not alone out there in the wilds, and to have faith there is still lots of glass to be found in such places. It's just a bummer that it's so d*** hot this time of year.   []

 Thanks for sharing ... it was well worth the wait. And we will look forward to chapter two. By the way, you are no longer "Cali."  From this point forward I will think of you as "The California Kid," (The man who went bottle hunting one day - and found a gold mine!)

 SODAPOPBOB ... "The man who went bottle hunting (three weeks ago) and got "skunked!"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

P.S. ~

 Speaking of gold mines ... here's mine. (Julian, California).  Except I had some help finding it. There was a big 'ol sign on the highway that said ... "GOLD MINE - TURN HERE"   Lol  []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool post Calikid,
 I love the way you brought us along and shared so many of the highlights. The snake was cool. We used to go 'snaking' and catch as many grass snakes as we could in this old dump area. Pretty fun. Your bottles are valuable to you because you worked for them but if you stick to bottle collecting long enough, they won't be your best ones. That's okay. You caught the bug and it looks like you're having good clean healthy fun. Best of luck out there!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting, and well done post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




          Joe


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for the enthusiastic and encouraging replies, Bobs! 

 I forget to mention that I also found a Maglite flashlight worth $20.00 in perfect working condition. It's funny because I needed one and was actually planning on buying one soon. And, I also found this United States Tobacco Company tin chew top which I thought was kinda cool. Finding the little things certainly helps to make the day sweeter. 








 Anyways, getting back to the bottles I did find.......here are pictures of the bottoms, maybe you can help me date them?

 This is the bottom of the National Distillers flask bottle, it also says near the top of the bottle: FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE - what does this mean, why is it on there? Did it have anything to do with Prohibition? I've never seen this before.









 This is the bottom of the 7UP bottle, any idea what the date is?









 This is the bottom of one of the brown beer bottles, looks interesting I thought:








 The Royal Crown Cola bottle doesn't have anything on the bottom of it...........any idea on a date? 


 Also, if you guys could be so kind, the the heck to you use to clean out the gunk inside these bottles!?!?



 P.S. SPB - I have been to Julian many times! They have some great pies up there. Oh, and one more thing - how do you pick the right road so as not to deal with too much "modern" trash? Thanks much.




 [align=right]  [/align]


----------



## epackage (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful sights even if you find no bottles, get yourself a good metal detector for the walk in and out, you never know....Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 14, 2010)

Neat post, looks like your bottles are from 54 and 57.  You need to find some place where there was human activity near those old roads (mines, etc.) and check that out.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 14, 2010)

You're making me homesick again.  Seen views like that many times..  Keep up the hunt.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the shape of the Royal Crown soda.Nice pics.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

CalKid ~  [8D]

 Here's a newbie's tool box I put together to get you started on dating bottles, etc.  Starting with this link to a "Bottle Makers Marks" website. But please note - many bottles were made in one state at a glass plant, and then shipped to another state where the bottler was located. A lot of the soda bottles were made by the Owens-Illinois Glass Co. Their mark is easily recognized by a circle inside of a diamond shape. (See below). With the two number date typically being on the right side of the symbol.  This site doesn't have all of the makers marks, but it has a lot of them. Go to Owens-Illinois for most of what you found, and "Maywood Glass Co.", Compton, Ca. for the beer bottle.  

 Link :    http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 Regarding how to clean the inside of a bottle, I have a special metal rod, but you can also use a wire coat hanger. Just straighten it out with a slight curve to it for reaching the inside/sides of the bottle, and then bend back the very tip of it for a rounded (non scratching) cleaning end. I used to crimp a little piece of rag on the tip, but anymore I just use a small piece of paper towel that can be easily removed and disposed of. And for some of the crustier stuff, you can use the rolled-tip to gently work the crud loose. Plus I use warm water and dish detergent. Rinse/dry and you got it!  [8|]

 It's kind of a long story as to why I personally don't dig dumps much anymore, which is where most of the good stuff is, but these days, (especially in Calif.) it almost takes an act of Congress to gain access to some of those properties. Plus, I'm older now, and I prefer finding my bottle laying on the ground like what I call the "Easter egg hunt method."  I seek out old paved highways that I know were around in the 1920s and 30s, (and likely still used today like Route 66). In my case I prefer old Hyw 80 that used to run coast to coast from San Diego to, I believe, Georgia. Of course, I pretty much stick with S.D. county, and try to find places with lots and lots of heavy brush. The brush would have cushioned the bottles when they landed. It's a lot of crawling around on your hands and knees, but I guarantee there are bottles under there!  I primarily do this between Thanksgiving and Easter when the snakes are hibernating and it's not so dang hot. Sure, you will find some newer stuff, as most of those old highways are still open, but there is old stuff to be found for sure. I carry a long-handled garden rake, (The narrow type with only four prongs) and use it to reach and dig around with. Plus it makes a great walking staff. 

 So there you have it - Bob's tool box of bottle hunting along old highways and identifying bottle ideas.

 Good luck - and good hunting!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's some of the Owens-Illinois Plants.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

And if you happen to run across some of those Glenshaw Glass Co. bottles, which we all do from time to time, here's some info on how to date them. Their mark is a "G" inside of a box. And be sure to have a magnafying glass handy for seeing the small letters on the lip. You'll need it!   [8|]

 P.S. ~  Your whiskey bottle is an Owens-Illinois, with the 49 likely being the date it was made - thus not a prohibition bottle that would date between around 1920 and 1933.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

CalKid ~

 One final thought about crawling around under the brush looking for bottles; I am often asked if I have a problem with ticks when doing this. Answer:  I rarely have a problem with ticks, as I have learned from years of hunting deer, etc., (and, of course, bottles) that ticks need warm blooded mammals for the blood they need for reproduction purposes. And although I don't know exactly how a tick thinks, I do know they are smart enough to figure out that deer and other warm blooded critters usually don't frequent roadside brush. On the other hand, if I happen to be walking along a well used deer trail through the brush, I will often pick up lots of them. Thus, the easiest way to avoid them is, whenever possible, stay off the game trails. And even if you should pick up one from time to time, it's not the end of the world. In short, it has never been enough of a problem to stop me from crawling on my belly to get to that "Sunset" bottle that is just begging me to crawl in there and grab it.  []   Rattlesnakes, on the other hand, are a horse of a different color that we have already talked about.  

 SPB


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's some info on your question regarding Federal Law Prohibits...

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/federal_law_prohibits_.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

CalifKid ~

 Now that you have been bit by the "Bottle Bug," I'd say you are ready for the big league. If you haven't already stumbled onto this website, it is likely the most extensive one of it's kind. It covers everything you ever wanted to know about Historic Glass, but were afraid to ask. I have never heard of a bottle collector who didn't enjoy this site. Nor have I yet to hear of anyone (myself included) who has read through every single part of it. I tap into it on a regular basis, but am always discovering new side-links etc; that keep taking me where few "Treckers" have gone before.  Lol  []

 I hope you enjoy it, and find it useful.

 SPB

 Link :    http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 14, 2010)

epackage -

 That very thought crossed my mind. 



 cobaltbot -

 Glad you enjoyed my post. Yeah it looks like the 7up bottle is a '57.



 Poison_Us -

 Funny you should mention that, because I get that a lot when I post pictures of California online. 



 bottle_head9 -

 Thank you. I was pretty stoked when I found it.



 pyshodoodle -

 Thank you for that link, saved to bookmarks. 



 SODAPOPBOB -

 Thanks for the info and links. So, you don't use chemicals to clean your bottles then? I saw some of the methods used in the "Clean & Repair" section of the site. The Limeaway and cut up copper wire one seems to bring good results. Does it damage the bottles at all? I don't want any damage, that's for sure. 

 Ok, so you go crawling around on hands and knees in the underbrush. Don't those prickly fallen live oak leaves hurt!?!? How far off of the roads do you search, 30 feet? Do you find them mostly by raking and listening for a sound of contact with glass, or do you spot them? Do you ever search the places above a road, or just the slopes below? And one last question, have you ever been hassled by the cops, wondering what you are doing?  


 BTW, you will never catch me digging in a dump, never!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

CalifKid ~

 Aren't you supposed to be at work or something?  Lol  [] {No need to respond to that question).  I just thought I would sneak all that stuff in while your back was turned.

 1.  Not much Manzanita at the elevations I usually search in. Most of that stuff is higher up. But, yes ... I would venture it if I had too. But definitely not on a regular basis.

 2.  The distances varies. But generally within 50 feet or so. I make a zig-zag pattern as I walk. I don't worry about the clearly visible bottles, (you can't miss those) but focus my eyes for partial exposures that sometimes are no bigger than a nickle. And if the sun is just right, you can usually scan a fairly large area and look for the "glint" of light reflecting off the bottles. And, yes ... I rake around and always get excited by the "clink!" sound you mentioned.

 3.  I have found some of my best bottles on the "high-side" of the road. With a population of appx. 2 1/2 million people in the county, I'm not the only "hunter" to have gone through some of those areas. But I have learned that most bottle hunters rarely search these "high-sides," nor will many of them crawl where no human being should be. They prefer the "easy pickings," not realizing the good stuff is right there in at their feet, but under the brambles and branches. I am not allergic to anything, and thankfully don't have to worry about poison oak, etc.

 4.  I wouldn't call it being hasseled, but this part of the country is thick, (and I mean thick - like one passing by every five minutes) with Border Patrol personnel. I never have a problem with them, and on the rare ocassion they have questions for me, they always accept my bottle hunting explaination. Plus, for safety sake, I always leave a visible note in the seat of my car saying I am near by and will return shortly. Plus I leave my cell phone number just in case. 

 But, for me, the oddest thing of all is with the general passing cars. I know they think I'm homeless or something and looking for aluminum cans, which kind of makes me feel a little weird. But I have just learned to shrug it off as no big deal. Besides, I spend most of my time in the brush where no one can see me anyway. Although, I have often wondered what the Border Patrol think when they sit on hill tops with binoculars as they often do, and see me crawling around under the brush. But not once have I ever been "hasseled" over any of this. In fact, the times I have shown them my finds, they think it's just about the coolest thing they ever saw.

 Hopefully this will answer your questions, and encourage you to "hit the brush."  If you find a virgin piece of ground, it will blow your mind how many bottles there are to be found. Lots of common brands, but some harder to find stuff as well.

 Happy hunting,

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 14, 2010)

lol, yes I am supposed to be working, but you have distracted me!

 Oh man, no wonder you were complaining about the heat.......I just looked up old HWY 80 and where it goes. Have you taken it as far east as El Centro?

 Concerning the "high sides" of roads, I just assumed that there wouldn't be much of anything on a high side because of the extra effort it would have taken to loft a bottle up there out of a moving car (especially for the driver). What if it's a cut of 10 feet or more, is it still worth searching? 

 You are very lucky that you aren't allergic to anything. I have really bad seasonal allergies, and of course I get poison oak too. Thankfully where I was on Saturday didn't have any - too high and dry (I was at about 3,500 feet)


 I know what you man about looking homeless. I tried my best not to be seen when cars went by...........got a few strange looks because they were seeing me hundreds of yards before they saw my parked car, they must have been thinking "What the devil is this guy doing out in the middle of nowhere looking for trash"?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been on quite a bit of old Hyw 80, but a lot of it is freeway now (Inerstate 8). Around here we call El Centro, "Hell-Centro," because it's pure desert, except for the irrigated farm lands, and is likely 110+ degrees down there right now. Currently its 85* here. I used to search old Hwy. 94 along the U.S. and Mexico border, but that part of the county gives me the "willies." Too much drug trafficing, etc., and the Border Patrol are not as understanding down that way. I found a brand new Mercedes Benz once that was over an embankment and had crashed under a canopy of brush. I reported it, but never did hear anything more about it. It looked like it was intentionally done. Probably stolen or full of marijuana or something. I never even touched the car, and just flagged down the next Border Patrolmen I saw and reported it.

 I'm surprised by the "high side" finds too. But I think it evolves back to those "watch this" type of guys who thought they were chucking hand grenades instead of bottles. But for the most part, I'd say 20 feet would be about the limit on checking those kind of places. 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

Check out this old postcard showing Hwy. 80 coast to coast. I'm not sure of the date, but believe it is from the 1940s. Notice how it used to be called the "Old Spanish Trail."


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, that's an incredibly cool postcard. For some reason I had never heard of HWY 80 until you mentioned it.

 I am racking my brain right now, trying to think of older roads that could be used for bottle hunting.

 What do you think of HWY 33? I drive it all the time.

 1933 â€“             Construction of the Maricopa Highway (HWY 33) is completed. 









 You know, there is nothing that worries me more than "fill"......................bingo! That is why you are finding good bottles on the upside of roads. It's really hard to find a downside spot on a road that hasn't been covered with some amount of fill during the last 50 years, and hence covering the bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 16, 2010)

TheCaliKid ~

 I have attemped to send you a couple of PMs (Personal Messages).  However, it may be that your personal settings boxes are not set up yet to receive PMs ... Thus my reason for posting here.

 Please note :  By allowing PMs to go through, it does not in any way disclose your private e-mail address. Everything goes through the Antique-Bottles.net system first, and remains private.

 If you wish to adjust your settings, but are not sure how to do it, just follow these simple steps ...

 1.  At the top of any/every page you will see a list of options.  Click on "My Setup"
 2.  Scroll down to "Private Message" ... Click
 3.  Fill in appropriate boxes ... "Allow others to send ... "  and  "e-mail notifications ... "

 In the event you choose not to do this, I will understand, even though it is "totally safe!"  And the only other way I know of to see your PMs would be to go directly into your file and seek them out. When I sent you the messages it indicated they went through "successfully," so there is every reason to believe they are sitting there now for your viewing.  

 Hopefully you will get this message and I will hear from you soon.  Or perhaps you did receive them and are just ignoring me ... but I doubt you would do that.  But if you are ignoring me, then you can go ...  ( Fly a Kite ! )  ... Lol -   (Just Kidding).   []

 Thanks,

 Bob

 P.S. ~  The above information may pertain to others as well ... If uncertain, check your "My Setup" settings to be sure.  [8|]


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Bob -

 When I signed up, PM's were automatically enabled. I just checked. So, I don't understand why I haven't received any yet. I even have "pop up window" and "email notification"  turned on. 

 I had a very bad night the other night, girlfriend had to stay home from work yesterday too. So, wasn't on the computer at all yesterday. 


 P.S. I don't own a kite!


----------

